# ndsicard.com (Warning or Suggestion)



## lordsith (Feb 7, 2013)

I never ever receive my stuff and I order from them for 77$(CAD) of 3 differents nds cards and one DSsave dongle and since 16 Novembre 2012. They said that this is a "Canada base" company by they take my money out from a china bank and they ship something supposedly and the tracking begin and end in Hong Kong and live in Canada so in today Date: February 6 2013 I didn't received anything from them ever! the strangest thing is that you have to go here:
http://www.sitecomplaint.com to complaint about your order and from what I've manage to see you can't!

Info:
Order details: 
 Merchant Order No. :  20121115070104
 Order No.          :  ---------------
 Payment Date&Time  :  11/16/2012 02:01:21 GMT
 Amount             :  60.44 USD

And the track info said:
Destination - United States of America (Yeah Hello!! I'm in Canada)
The item (RC15*90*86*HK) was delivered on* 10-Nov-2012*.

The strangest is they say it was delivered on 10 november but I order on the site and the payment was taken the same day on the 16 november..... what the f*ck.

Did someone else have trouble with them?


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 7, 2013)

Ndsicard.com is known to be a fake site.. if you found it from an official card site, you should expect an assload of hoops ..NEVER order from the resellers seen on official flashcard sites(examples:supercard.sc, r4ids.cn), Honestly they RARELY ship packages properly, and in some cases DON'T SHIP AT ALL!
Next time...
Use NDS-Card.com/realhotstuff.com/realhotstuff.hk...


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 7, 2013)

If you click on the about us under "Company Info" you will see that they state they are based in Singapore.

Have you e-mailed them and stated your case?

How did you pay as you may be able to claim your money back?


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 7, 2013)

flashcard sellers are known to lie about their actual location to evade getting arrested.

emailing them won't do shit, they won't reply or will make excuses up or question his waiting this long to email.

If he ordered it back in november it's been over 90 days, so he's shit outta luck if he ordered with via credit/debit/paypal...


----------



## lordsith (Feb 7, 2013)

I pay with VISA.. the whole thing stink cause the compagny use other name fro transaction ('ToSincere?Limited') and the site to complaint is different from the ndscard.com (http://www.sitecomplaint.com) and the whole transaction was not encrypted. As soon as I finished my transaction on the site, the money was taken from my card. And to this date, on the sites NDSicard.com in my account section under the "View Orders" section there is absolutly no order listed.


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 7, 2013)

Report your card as stolen to your bank and say you thought it was missing for the past 3 months, have them chargeback any payments made with it in the timeframe of november 15th to now, and all your money SHOULD be back,
EDIT: if it was unencrypted they MAY not have gotten the money, you may have been a victim of a info-stealing virus, in which case again...you're screwed.


----------



## lordsith (Feb 7, 2013)

I found this site here on shoptemp because it was suggested to me cause I choose to list all shop in Canada and this one was the nearest shop here. And I have done a negative review direct on shoptemp and an admin deleted it (Costello) and here what is his answer for the deletion:



> Hello,​​we've seen the review you posted about NDSicard.com.​I can understand your concerns when it comes to payments, but...​​1) that payment platform, contrary to what you reported before, is actually a safe and known one (I can vouch for it personally since I have worked with them on other sites)​​2) the fact that Firefox indicates you that the page contains some non-secure element is normal. It means you are visiting an HTTPS page, but the page is linking to external non-https content, which is perfectly safe and presents no risk whatsoever. The same can be seen on Filetrip ( http://filetrip.net ) when you switch to HTTPS mode. Unfortunately some elements of the page such as adverts must be loaded off-site, as HTTP(-not HTTPS).​​Since your review impacts the image of the store negatively and is based on assumptions and not your personal experience with the store, we've removed it. It doesn't comply with the conditions of use of our site.​​thanks for your understanding.​


 
ad I reply:


> Yeah ok but still. As soon as I finished my transaction on the site, the money was taken from my card. And to this date, on the sites NDSicard.com in my account section under the "View Orders" section there is absolutly no order listed. So sorry to tell you this but it leave me no choice as they have taken my money and no order was made, that the FACT!
> 
> So you have deleted my comment because it impact negatively then am I supposed to understand that all review much impact positivly any of those store? If it the case then how we are supposed to shop safely?​


----------



## lordsith (Feb 7, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Report your card as stolen to your bank and say you thought it was missing for the past 3 months, have them chargeback any payments made with it in the timeframe of november 15th to now, and all your money SHOULD be back,
> EDIT: if it was unencrypted they MAY not have gotten the money, you may have been a victim of a info-stealing virus, in which case again...you're screwed.


 
I have done that as soon as I saw the unencryption prob...And VISA did not restore my money cause this was my error.... but I do all this talk cause I still hope to receive it but you know I don't wait for


----------



## lordsith (Feb 7, 2013)

I just post here to serve as a lesson for others who might want to order from them


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 7, 2013)

lordsith said:


> I pay with VISA.. the whole thing stink cause the compagny use other name fro transaction ('ToSincere?Limited') and the site to complaint is different from the ndscard.com (http://www.sitecomplaint.com) and the whole transaction was not encrypted. As soon as I finished my transaction on the site, the money was taken from my card. And to this date, on the sites NDSicard.com in my account section under the "View Orders" section there is absolutly no order listed.


 
That's good that you paid with Visa, contact your Visa issuer and explain to them what's happened, they'll take up your case.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 7, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> Nds-card.com is known to be a fake site..


 
You mean these guys? http://www.nds-card.com  I hope they aint GBATemp recommends em and I just bought a DSTT there


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Feb 7, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> You mean these guys? http://www.nds-card.com I hope they aint GBATemp recommends em and I just bought a DSTT there


 
I know, right? Ughhh...I was gonna order a batch of stuff from them...
(The one thats linked-to here, right, with the panda and bamboo graphics?)

Can anyone add to this?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 7, 2013)

yea seems a bit random there suddenly labeled as fakers given they advertise here AND are recommended, hell even p1ngpong said good things about em

Can some hard evidence be added to this? As it stands I am still inclined to trust them right now


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 7, 2013)

nds-card.com = Legit, and also SPoncer GBATemp
ndsicard.com = not trusted


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 7, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> nds-card.com = Legit, and also SPoncer GBATemp
> ndsicard.com = not trusted


 
Aye that just hit me when I read over the post a few times and spotted there typo



Kyouhei said:


> *Nds-card.com is known to be a fake site*.. if you found it from an official card site, you should expect an assload of hoops ..NEVER order from the resellers seen on official flashcard sites(examples:supercard.sc, r4ids.cn), Honestly they RARELY ship packages properly, and in some cases DON'T SHIP AT ALL!
> Next time...
> *Use NDS-Card.com*/realhotstuff.com/realhotstuff.hk...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 7, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Aye that just hit me when I read over the post a few times and spotted there typo


 
yea lol he must have made a typo
GBATemp wouldnt be sponsored by fraudsters


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 7, 2013)

Fixed my post, sorry about that!


----------



## Intentional (Feb 8, 2013)

I got screwed by them too. Calling the bank today!


----------

